# My Makeup Collection which is sadly growing! MAC, NYX, etc.



## vanessagarcia (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Hilly (Sep 19, 2007)

nice stuff!! lots of various colors!!!!!!!


----------



## frocher (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh I like it, it's a good balance of colors and variety.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 20, 2007)

nice collection!!


----------



## shinypixiedust (Sep 21, 2007)

The first pic is like :O I'd have a field day in there!


----------



## Weasel (Sep 21, 2007)

awesome collection! beautiful!
but I'm sorry, I really have to say that it's spelt 'necessary' lol


----------



## jannax212 (Sep 22, 2007)

wow.. now that is a lot of makeup!!


----------



## MAKExMExUP (Sep 22, 2007)

spelt=spelled


----------



## vanessagarcia (Sep 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Weasel* 

 
_awesome collection! beautiful!
but I'm sorry, I really have to say that it's spelt 'necessary' lol_

 
Vanessa is my name and everyone calls me NESSA, so I called my makeup blog NESSAsary, get it???


----------



## vanessagarcia (Sep 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAKExMExUP* 

 
_spelt=spelled _

 
haha the pot calling the kettle black...welcome to specktra!


----------



## vanessagarcia (Sep 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAKExMExUP* 

 
_spelt=spelled _

 
haha the pot calling the kettle black...welcome to specktra!


----------



## starangel2383 (Sep 22, 2007)

WOW! now that is an awesome collection. how long have you been collecting it for Nessa?


----------



## dmenchi (Oct 22, 2007)

very nice collection !!


----------



## n_c (Oct 22, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## pladies (Oct 27, 2007)

WOW You are my hero !!!!


----------



## lovesittxx (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow! I loveee your variation of h/e and d/s . I love people who have a variety in their stash


----------



## c00ki312 (Nov 23, 2007)

what is that long e/s pallette with the other pallettes top of the second pic?

its gorgeoussssssss!


----------



## onionbooty (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice!  I love the colors!


----------



## corngrl2 (Jan 18, 2008)

great collection and i love your blog!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 18, 2008)

Lovely collection!!  There is such a variety in the colors!


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 18, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## LittleDevil (Jan 18, 2008)

Great collection, Super jealous.


----------



## myfrienddiana (Jan 20, 2008)

wow great collection!
I wish we had NYX in Canada!


----------



## beezyfree (Feb 12, 2009)

hey nessa!  i love your collection, even tho this was posted up like 2 years back. by now u have a room full! hehe.


----------



## LilSphinx (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow, I LOVE your makeup collection and I love that you have a good mix of drugstore items in with HE brands, too. Makes it more interesting.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And I love the variety of colors you've got, too!


----------



## Lapis (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice I'd love to see an update of your collection now

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAKExMExUP* 

 
_spelt=spelled _

 
Depends where in the world you are, she's right and so are you.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vanessagarcia* 

 
_haha the pot calling the kettle black...welcome to specktra!_

 
She's English spelt, US English is spelled, she's correct this is a Queen English/ American English thing
spelt definition | Dictionary.com


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow!!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 17, 2009)

very nice collection, what is that model bottle?


----------



## thespry (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myfrienddiana* 

 
_wow great collection!
I wish we had NYX in Canada!_

 
I live in Ontario, Canada, and there are a few Pharma Plus/Rexall's in my city that carry NYX... not the entire collection, but a lot of it!


----------



## sassyclassy (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow that is so organized, haha. Great collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 9, 2009)

wow i love it


----------



## Melziebabee (Jun 16, 2009)

I've said this on your blog too-Girl, I love your collection and your labeling lol


----------



## candaces (Jun 17, 2009)

great collection!


----------



## Jishin (Jun 17, 2009)

Beautiful collection, I absolutely love it <3


----------



## Tahti (Jun 17, 2009)

AMAZING! That first picture is so delicious looking! xD


----------



## plimic (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice collection!!


----------

